# 2010-2011 Controlled Hunting Opportunities:



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

2010-2011 Controlled Hunting Opportunities:
General Information & Instructions

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/hun...ontrolledhuntsdefault/tabid/6443/Default.aspx

*2010-2011 Controlled Hunting Opportunities:
General Information & Instructions*

Apply online for $3 per hunt. Mail-in applicants pay $5 per hunt.​
You may apply for controlled hunts online using Visa/Mastercard/Discover at wildohio.com. If you prefer to submit an application via U.S. mail, you may order an application form by calling 1-800-WILDLIFE (1-800-945-3543).
The Division of Wildlife conducts annual controlled hunts on a number of professionally managed areas that are not normally open to hunting. Participation is determined by computer generated random drawings. The application period is June 1 through July 31. Applications may not be faxed or emailed. Hunters may apply for each area once annually. People who apply more than once per area risk disqualification and forfeiture of the application fee. Independent drawings will be held for each area and each hunt date. Application fees are non-refundable. If you are not drawn, you will not receive a refund. Applications must be submitted in the name of an adult. If the same name appears on multiple applications, applications could be disqualified and the fee(s) forfeited. You may participate in each controlled hunt only once per season a either the permittee or a partner. Drawings are held in early September. Results will be posted on our Web site at wildohio.com in early September. Applicants not chosen to participate will not be notified. Hunters chosen to participate will receive the necessary permit and instructions in the mail, including the date and location of the hunt. All participants must be properly licensed.
*Adult Deer Hunts*

The special area permits described below give successfully drawn applicants permission to hunt on the corresponding area. Both either sex permits and the antlerless only permits may be used to tag deer taken while participating in all Division of Wildlife controlled hunts. Prior to the controlled hunt, all hunters must purchase or obtain the necessary license(s) and permit(s) in order to legally participate. Licenses are not sold at the hunt location! Bag limits and tagging requirements apply, meaning deer killed while participating in a controlled hunt count against your season bag limit. The new Hunting Regulations Booklet is due out in early August. Call 1-800-WILDLIFE (1-800-945-3543) with questions.
*NASA Plumbrook Deer Gun Hunt *(Erie County, District 2, 419-424-5000): This is a partner hunt. If drawn, the applicant will receive the permits. Each hunter may harvest 2 deer, but only one buck per hunter. Hunters under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a partner who is at least 21 years old. Shotgun or muzzleloading rifle only. Further information will be provided to the successful applicant.
*NASA Plumbrook Deer Archery Hunt *(Erie County, District 2, 419-424-5000): This is a partner hunt. If drawn, the applicant will receive the permits. Each hunter may harvest 2 deer, but only one buck per hunter. Hunters under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a partner who is at least 21 years old. Archery equipment only. Further information will be provided to the successful applicant.
*Ravenna Deer Gun Hunt** (Portage County, District 3, 330-644-2293): If drawn, the applicant will receive 1 permit allowing access for themselves and a partner of their choice. At least 1 hunter must be 18 years or older. The Department of Defense charges a $5 administrative fee to each participant. 90 pairs of hunters will be chosen to hunt each day. Shotguns only. No muzzleloaders or handguns permitted.
*Ravenna** Womens Deer Gun* Hunt *(Portage County, District 3, 330-644-2293): If drawn, the applicant will receive 1 permit allowing access for herself and a male or female partner of her choice. One female hunter may harvest a deer of either sex; the other hunter (male or female) may only harvest antlerless deer. The decision as to which hunter will be the either-sex hunter must be made prior to check-in. At least 1 hunter must be 18 years or older. The Department of Defense charges a $5 administrative fee to each participant. 90 pairs of hunters will be chosen to hunt. Shotguns only. No muzzleloaders or handguns permitted.
* Military training is the priority mission of the Camp Ravenna Joint Military Training Center. Training schedules or overall military readiness could change at any time and cause unforeseen cancellations of deer hunts with little notice. In this unlikely event cancelled hunts will be rescheduled the following year and those hunters affected will receive permits without making application.
*Magee Marsh/Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge Adult Deer Gun Hunt* (Lucas County, U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service, 419-898-0014 or District 2, 419-424-5000): If drawn, the applicant will receive the permit. EACH HUNTER MAY HARVEST 1 DEER. The applicant will receive a permit good for a deer of either sex; partners will be issued a permit good for an antlerless deer. Only 3 hunters per unit. At least 1 partner must be 18 years or older. The U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service charges a $10 user fee for each participant, which will be collected on the day of the hunt at the check-in-station. Magee Marsh hunters will not be assessed the $10 fee. All deer must be permanently tagged at the refuge headquarters. Eight permits per day will be issued to hunt Ottawa, and 1 per day at Magee Marsh. All hunting equipment that is legal during the statewide deer gun season is legal for this hunt. Call the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service at 419-898-0014 or Wildlife District 2 at 419-424-5000 with questions.
*Magee Marsh/Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge Adult Archery Deer Hunt *(Lucas & Ottawa Counties, U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service, 419-898-0014 or District 2, 419-424-5000): If drawn, the applicant will receive the permit. Participants will have access to hunt on the areas for 4 consecutive days. Permits will be issued to 10 pairs of hunters (9 Ottawa and 1 Magee Marsh) for each segment. Additionally, 1 archery permit will be issued to a pair of hunters during the statewide gun season on Magee Marsh. Only 2 hunters per unit. EACH HUNTER MAY HARVEST 1 DEER OF EITHER SEX AND 1 ANTLERLESS DEER. The U.S. Fish & Wildlife service charges a $10 user fee for each participant, which will be collected on the day of the hunt at the check-in station. Magee Marsh hunters will not be assessed the $10 fee. All deer must be permanently tagged at the refuge headquarters. Only hunting equipment that is legal to use during the archery season is legal for this hunt. Call the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service at 419-898-0014 or Wildlife District 2 at 419-424-5000 with questions.
*Mosquito Creek Muzzleloader Deer Hunt *(Trumbull County, District 3, 330-644-2293): 50 pairs of hunters will be drawn to hunt each day. If drawn, the applicant will receive 1 permit allowing access for themselves and a partner of their choice. At least 1 hunter must be 18 or older. One hunter may harvest a deer of either sex; the other hunter may only harvest one antlerless deer. The decision as to which hunter will be the either-sex hunter must be made prior to check-in.
*Killdeer Plains Women Only Deer Gun Hunt *(Wyandot County, District 2, 419-424-5000): If drawn, the applicant will receive the permits. Permits will be issued for 15 pairs of hunters each day. Both hunters must be female, and at least 1 must be 18 or older. One hunter may harvest a deer of either sex, the other hunter may only harvest one antlerless deer. The decision as to which hunter uses the either-sex permit must be made prior to check-in. Groups may consist of up to 3 people, 2 of which may be hunters. All hunting equipment that is legal to use during the statewide deer gun season is legal for this hunt.
*Salt Fork Archery Deer Hunt *(Guernsey County, District 4, 740-589-9930): A limited number of hunters will be drawn to hunt in portions of the state park traditionally closed to hunting. The hunt is a partner hunt. If drawn, the applicant will receive the permits. Hunters under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a partner who is at least 18 years old. The permit will be valid for the entire archery season. Archery equipment only. Further information will be provided to the successful applicant.
*Ravenna Deer Gun Hunt For Mobility Impaired** (Portage County, District 3, 330-644-2293): 2 hunters per day will be chosen to hunt. Each hunter must be accompanied by a non-hunting attendant. The Department of Defense collects a $5 administrative fee from each participant. Shotguns only. No muzzleloaders or handguns permitted. Application information available by writing Joe Sawmiller, Wheelin Sportsman Ohio Volunteer Coordinator, 10691 CR 33A, Wapakoneta, OH 45895, or by emailing [email protected] Deadline for application will be July 31.
*Ottawa** National Wildlife Refuge Deer Gun Hunt For Mobility Impaired *(Lucas County, U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service, 419-898-0014 or District 2, 419-424-5000): The mobility impaired hunter may bring up to 2 hunting partners and 1 nonhunting attendant. The 2 partners need not be mobility impaired. Each hunter may harvest 1 deer . The mobility impaired hunter may kill 1 deer of either sex. Hunting partners may kill 1 antlerless deer only. All deer must be permanently tagged at refuge headquarters. The U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service charges a $10 user fee for each participant which will be collected on the day of the hunt at the check-in location. 2 permits will be issued each day. All hunting equipment that is legal during the statewide deer gun season is legal for this hunt. Call the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service at 419-898-0014 with questions.
* Military training is the priority mission of the Camp Ravenna Joint Military Training Center. Training schedules or overall military readiness could change at any time and cause unforeseen cancellations of deer hunts with little notice. In this unlikely event cancelled hunts will be rescheduled the following year and those hunters affected will receive permits without making application.
*Killdeer Plains Deer Gun Hunt For Mobility Impaired* (Wyandot County, District 2, 419-424-5000): Each hunter must be accompanied by a non-hunting attendant. 10 hunters will be chosen to hunt each day. Each hunter may kill a deer of either sex. All hunting equipment that is legal during the statewide deer gun season is legal for this hunt.

*Castalia State Fish Hatchery Deer Hunt For Mobility Impaired and Blind Hunters** (Erie County, District 2, 419-684- 7499): Each hunter must bring one non-hunting attendant. Hunters will be restricted to staying in the provided blind. Hunters may take 1 deer. All hunting equipment that is legal during the statewide gun season is legal for this hunt. Two permits per day will be issued.
* Blind means either of the following: a) vision twenty/two hundred or less in the better eye with proper correction, or b) field defect in the better eye with proper correction which contracts the peripheral field so that the diameter of the visual field subtends an angle no greater than twenty degrees.


----------

